# Hey guys! I was always told that you couldn't get pretty swirls in melt and pour..



## Pinky89 (Nov 28, 2020)

But look at these swirls! These are melt and pour soaps. I know there is a technique to it. Does anyone have any suggestions to get swirls like these? I tried to use a spoon and twist it like how I do to create swirls in cp soaps and that didn't work. I'm going to try the skewer method next.


----------



## lsg (Nov 28, 2020)

Here is a tutorial





Another way that you can do it is to use an log mold with dividers.








						Simple Secrets: Swirling Melt & Pour Soap - Wholesale Supplies Plus
					

<strong>The Goal:</strong> Swirled soap is not just for cold process soap makers. In this article, we discuss one method for swirling melt and pour soap. Complement the swirled soap with you favorites colors and fragrances for your own unique design!<br /><br />Ingredients Used: <a...




					www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------



## Kamahido (Nov 28, 2020)

I've heard the same, original poster. Not sure why people think you can't swirl with Melt and Pour. A quick google search yields quite a few hits.


----------



## Pinky89 (Nov 28, 2020)

lsg said:


> Here is a tutorial
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh wow I didn’t even know you can make these kind of swirls with mp soap



Kamahido said:


> I've heard the same, original poster. Not sure why people think you can't swirl with Melt and Pour. A quick google search yields quite a few hits.



Yeah that’s true. Usually when I see swirls in mp soap they’re boring and don’t look like the ones I posted though.


----------



## msunnerstood (Nov 28, 2020)

Ive had some luck swirling MP. Its a matter of what temp you pour the colors. Ive even done it with clear base and colors


----------



## Stinkydancer (Dec 9, 2020)

Use skewers and make sure your soap is thick and cool.


----------



## Pinky89 (Dec 10, 2020)

Stinkydancer said:


> Use skewers and make sure your soap is thick and cool.



Thank you I will try this!


----------



## DoreenG (Dec 15, 2021)

I also saw on a Soap Queen youtube video where she uses a hanger to swirl a loaf. I don't think she showed the end result but, it seems like a decent tool to try and use!


----------

